# New Auto-Wheel Fragrance Rocks Bilt Hamber



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks been testing a few Products from Bilt Hamber Over the Sunday.

First up the Revised fragranced Bilt Hamber Auto-Wheel.

So one 12 year old Toyota Yaris Wheel... Having done 62k and is only washed once a year by me personally and thats only been for the last 2 years....:lol: Never done a wheels off and backs washed before.










Now im going to apply to the rear of the wheel first...










Bottle weight with trigger attached... 1133grams.

Fragrance...

Having not smelt the first version although AutoExpress and others stated it stinks....:lol:

Im thinking Iron-X realms here.....:lol:

I rather like this aroma from the latest version....:lol:

It has the Battenburg Cake smell think Autobrite's Cherry Glaze...
However unlike the Bilt Hamber Korrosol that smells just like the mentioned cherry glaze and cake.

The Auto-Wheel has a very and i do mean very slight and mild touch to the fragrance of the Iron-X Smell original Iron-X.

Most folks would be hard pressed to pick up on it but its there, however in use its simply Battenburg cake smell....:lol:

Making it a pleasant smelling product to use provided you dont find that smell too sickly sweet...

In use i only got the odd whiff of cake...

Now states to leave for 2 to 5 mins dependent on temp and colour change and yes it does change colour.



















Instruction on site and not on the bottle state to then wash off without need for agitation unless very heavily soiled.

I used the supplied brush that comes with the bottle... Personally i would find this brush fine for general wheel front cleaning but for heavy stuff on wheel backs where you cannot get into properly without removal a much firmer brush would be my call.

But its whats in the kit so its what ill use...

Agitation turned the Auto-Wheel solution and brakedust deposits etc to a sludge...










Powerwash off gave me this...










Now its certainly given a darn good clean and most if of the deposits left are Tar... Would have come up better with a stiffer brush im sure.

What may seam like finger swipes in dirt on the alloy are in fact the reflections of the spoke backs on the inside of the rim.

I then did the front of the wheel...










Rinsed off...










Weight remaining... 1102grams

so...31 grams used to do one rear and front of a very dirty and contaminated wheel.

Now lets see whats left with Iron-X...










A bit of a reaction in the hot spot areas, nothing to the general face just the areas of most fallout contact.

This is not the general way i would use a dedicated wheel cleaner for heavy soiling i would use a cheaper product to get most easier to remove dirt and fallout off... this way ensuring the dedicated products get to use there dedicated formula where its most needed.

So to that end...

The other wheel...










Hit with a front and rear wheel brush in fact the front with the bilt Hamber supplied brush and the rear from poking through the valet pro long wheel brush, both agitating the sprayed on solution of Autobrites non acid berry wheel cleaner at the 1 part to 10 water... then power washed off...










Wheel removed and showing the back...










Now One half Iron-x and the Other Bilt Hamber's Auto-Wheel Cleaner.










Got instant reaction from the Iron-X and slightly slower reaction from the Auto-Wheel... Iron-x instructions are 2 mins contact and the Auto-Wheel is 2-5 mins.

The Auto-Wheel side did actually look a bit dirtier than the Iron-x side i walked off to rub and rinse a rear tyre and came back to find the Bilt Hamber had reacted a bit more but got talking and took the Supplied brush to the wheel before taking another picture....:wall:

So both sides agitated and rinsed having been careful not to cross contaminate.










Again cleaned up very well to leave Tar removal required, again would have used a stiffer brush personally for this amount of soiling.

Front Face.. Reaction...










Rinsed off...










Followed with Iron-x to see if anything left behind...










Still some reaction again the hot spot areas that could well have done with a stiffer brush agitation but certainly less of a reaction... and no reaction to the spokes or the face of the wheel.

Not bad for a years motoring with no wheel clean over that period.*


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great review,thank you very much James!
i like the fact that ironx is working fast,its not critical but still important.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Not bad at all! 

Is the bilt hamber a ***** to remove if it dries on the surface?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice review :thumb:


----------



## 1984clg (Sep 13, 2010)

Excellent review:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great review buddy, thanks for taking the time to do this for us!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheer James nice review did you do iron x first then Auto wheel on top after by any chance I found auto wheels to be very good to :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great review, many thanks.

John Tht.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great review as always, cheers James :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> Cheer James nice review did you do iron x first then Auto wheel on top after by any chance I found auto wheels to be very good to :thumb:


Nope, all Auto-Wheel, the second wheel just had Iron-X straight on one side as in picture and Auto-Wheel the other side.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A wheel cleaner with built in contaminant cleaner.

#winning


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm liking this... Hmmm may have to add to my next order to give it a try for myself.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice review James the original was a top product I hope this is too. My fear is a change in smell usually means a change in base product, I hope it is as good as it was before


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait till you smell Orchard Iron Cleanse - it's the strongest smelling of all the decon style products I've tried.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> The raw material in all of these types of products is the same. It thus smells the same. As far as I am concerned there are 2 ways to change the final product smell... you either add something to cover the smell or you put in less of the ingredient which causes the initial odour... This should not surprise anyone... IX has consistently been one of the worst smelling products, inspite of attempts to mask it with fragrances yet has consistently been the top performer... if the shoe fits...


:lol: that made me chuckle. IX has ruined the best bit about detailing for me, dropping into cyc or shinearama and just loving the smell, now I go and all you get is spilt iron x. Gutted


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

As far as I am aware, some products use 1 type of base chemical, some of the others use a different one.

End result is the same however (apart from paint swelling etc)

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I can tolerate the smell of these products when applying them fresh on my car.

It's only when I catch a whiff of it sitting on my clothes during future details that really get my goat.

... yes, I clean my clothes.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ben Gum said:


> The raw material in all of these types of products is the same. It thus smells the same. As far as I am concerned there are 2 ways to change the final product smell... you either add something to cover the smell or you put in less of the ingredient which causes the initial odour... This should not surprise anyone... IX has consistently been one of the worst smelling products, inspite of attempts to mask it with fragrances yet has consistently been the top performer... if the shoe fits...


About to compile the Bilt Hamber Korrosol...

It Smells fine no hint of the fish monger smell...

Just as good if not better than Iron-X....:thumb:

*Korrosol Test now Posted...​*
*http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283776​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

After finally cutting off the tyre for the wheel refurb day.

Didnt have time for pics to many jobs on before work but after hitting wheel with Tardis 3 times and once with wonderwheels.

Still had contaminants on the spoke edges, didnt want to get in with clay and suspected baked on brake dust.

Hit with the Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels and gone with some agitation....:thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Ben Gum said:


> The raw material in all of these types of products is the same. It thus smells the same. As far as I am concerned there are 2 ways to change the final product smell... you either add something to cover the smell or you put in less of the ingredient which causes the initial odour... This should not surprise anyone... IX has consistently been one of the worst smelling products, inspite of attempts to mask it with fragrances yet has consistently been the top performer... if the shoe fits...


Not quite true... if the raw material is made in house


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I found the original Autowheel to have a sort of Almondy note to it, definitely more pleasant than Iron x, and similar performance but iron x remains my go to (just pips it to the post performance wise) 

definitely a good product from BH.. 

and agree with tips, in use I'm totally immune to the smell of iron x.... to the point where the new one actually smells of cherry to me and nothing else lol 
but smelling it on your clothes later in the day ect is revolting.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> I found the original Autowheel to have a sort of Almondy note to it, definitely more pleasant than Iron x, and similar performance but iron x remains my go to (just pips it to the post performance wise)
> 
> definitely a good product from BH..
> 
> ...


Almond wasn't the best performer...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

will have to retest it soon then 

Almond was first one out wasn't it? I hadn't even heard of it but phil(shinearama) sold me a bottle at a great price back in april to try it out


----------

